# redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

This was a mix of 3 quarts 5w30 and 2 qts 10w40. One quart of 10w40 added over 5000 miles. 
Hard to judge % shear due to mix, but starting kv100 should have been somewhere around 12.1 cst. I would guess shear to be 11-13% but hard to tell really. Thats actually low shear for this engine. typical 502 oils with normal usage shear 15-25%.
I think the 5w40 is better for this application because: 
a) Engine was noisier with the mix vs. the previously used redline 5w40.
b) Iron levels are up at 6.3 ppm/1000 miles
c) Oil usage increased by 1/2 quart over the redline 5w40
d) TBN/TAN levels are worse than 5w40 at comparable mileage
Also for you folks that think moly attacks soft metals notice no change in Cu, etc. when switching from the moly-less 5w40 to the moly-containing 5w30/10w40.
I have a sneaking suspicion that my cam follower is wearing based on the higher iron levels on my last 2 runs. I'll check it this weekend. The increased Fe in the last run is understandable because I purposely ran it longer than normal. The follower has a diamond like coating that if worn through starts to wear rapidly. Last time I checked at 13k it looked great. I wonder if the DLC is worn off now. Compare to previous iron levels:








old graph of multiple UOAs for reference:


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles (saaber2)*

If you've proven anything, it's that Redline knows their weights. Sticking with a single weight is a better idea than mixology IMO.. tho i wonder why they don't add more moly into the 5W40? 
How's the 10W40 Brad Penn feeling?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles (saaber2)*

Mixing???









You put waaaaay too much thought in to engine oil! Buy a good oil (I like Mobil 1 0W40, which I know you don't), change it at reasonable intervals (I do 5000 miles) and a nice new filter (I only use Mann, Mahle, Hengst), put hundreds of thousands of miles on it (285k+), don't use additives, snake oils and seafoam crap and drive the hell out it.....done.










_Modified by gehr at 4:06 AM 3-17-2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles (gehr)*

Ha ha no worrying going on here. Just trying to learn everything I can about my car and about oil.







I was mixing to target typical 502 oil viscosities for comparison.


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
How's the 10W40 Brad Penn feeling?

ditto
edit: just saw the brad penn thread. sorry to hear about the loss of power. I hope the 10w30 run better for you. What are your thoughts on the zddp affecting the cat. converter in the 2.0t?


_Modified by thethirdjq at 8:27 PM 3/18/2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: redline 10w30/10w40 mix UOA 08 GTI 5005 miles (thethirdjq)*

Update:
I checked the cam follower and it looks good. Not the source of the slight uptick of iron levels in the last UOA.
I think I'll run the brad penn out to 2700 miles and do an UOA just so we can get some data on this oil. Maybe by then it will be warmer and the sluggishness won't be there. We had one 70 degree day and there was a big difference


----------

